
Amazon's Rekognition Misidentifies 28 Members of Congress as Suspected Criminals - chriskanan
https://gizmodo.com/amazons-face-recognition-misidentifies-28-members-of-co-1827887567
======
dekhn
Reading the article, I think this was not a good faith experiment. I can
easily see many ways to improve the accuracy of the results, and I think the
authors should have done a better job of following up on that.

------
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17617210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17617210)

